# Will insurance cover therapy?



## daaaaave

I am starting a new job and I get pretty good benefits, but I don't know exactly what the health insurance covers yet. Is something like therapy or group therapy usually covered? Also I see a lot of psychologists say they don't accept insurance, but I heard like you can still get reimbursed partially through your insurance, how does this work? Any guesstimates on how much I might end up paying if the therapist charged $100 per session?


----------



## WineKitty

All insurances are different you would have to look at the exact coverage offered to you.

But I dont think most insurances cover beyond a few sessions which is really stupid since therapy is a long term thing. That is what has always stopped me from pursuing it.


----------



## sab_07

yeah, our insurance only covered 8 sessions, not nearly enough for me.


----------



## Lilfly

Most will have a set number of sessions they'll cover or have a really low 'life-time' limit on all mental health care. 

As for reimbursement..from what I can remember..if the Dr. doesn't accept your ins. you pay the total fee up front, then turn in the bill to your ins. and they cut you a check. You'll be lucky to get 50% back..unless you have real kick-*** ins.


----------



## daaaaave

Lilfly said:


> Most will have a set number of sessions they'll cover or have a really low 'life-time' limit on all mental health care.
> 
> As for reimbursement..from what I can remember..if the Dr. doesn't accept your ins. you pay the total fee up front, then turn in the bill to your ins. and they cut you a check. You'll be lucky to get 50% back..unless you have real [email protected]$$ ins.


Do you know ahead of time what you will get back or is it a crapshoot? LOL


----------



## Lilfly

lol..the ins.company usually has a set % stated in the policy so you won't have to worry about dickering with em..


----------



## mserychic

This is the only time Kaiser is good. Have their own psychiatry dept. Can have 12 appts a year.. and if more are needed the dr just has to say so. I just have to pay my $25 copayment like with any drs visit. I think most insurance works way different though


----------



## Gerard

For community base mental health most likely.

Gerard


----------



## daaaaave

ok my insurance card says something like this and i don't understand the acronyms



Code:


DR 10       ER 100
SP 10        HO 150/A
AS 0
MH            10-UNL

It looks exactly like that so does anyone know what I have for therapy coverage?


----------



## tomcoldaba

It appears to be your co-pays.

You will pay $10 if you went to a doctor. For emergency room, you will pay $100. For hospital and ambulance, you will pay $150 etc.

Does your insurance company have a website? UnitedHealthcare, Aetna, Blue Cross and Blue Shield and other have website. You will provide your company ID. Then drive around it for the benefits of the plan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## daaaaave

Well anyways I found out it is $10 copay and I have unlimited therapy :banana


----------



## ardrum

I have 30 sessions covered per year (for in-network people). My costs would be $20 copay + 20% of the actual cost though.

Do you have a deductible to deal with, daaaaave?


----------



## daaaaave

no deductible...apparently i got it pretty good, one reason to keep this job


----------



## ardrum

Yeah, that's a great deal for sure.


----------



## AlekParker

wow daave that's awesome! now go make good use of it!!


----------

